# Scientists discover 600 mile long coral reef in Amazon River



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

http://canadajournal.net/science/sc...mile-long-coral-reef-amazon-river-46711-2016/

Brackish corals???


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Amazing. The Amazon has so many secrets.


----------

